# so the boss has done it again



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so as you all saw the boss took good care of me with a new rifle well now its an AR pistol build for the shop that I get to keep so that we can show what you can do with the platform will get pics up as soon as I get the pistol built


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

You want to trade jobs?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yah really.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

No No pick me. I can fix things too.

One can only dream of a job like that. What ever you doCO204yoter, don't wake up from your dream. lol


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

finally have a pic of the pistol build


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is real nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet Jason ! Dude where's your hair ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

lol got rid of it for ease of getting moving in the morning lol

yeah man and just 2 months and me and the wife will be in vegas and would love to get together for dinner or something


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope she'll accommodate you, Jason.


----------

